# A rant to keep me sane



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As some of you know my situation,I will pass on details. household cleaning, what idiot designs those bloody packages, It does not seem to matter which brand, they are virtually all as bad, just how does one get just a SINGLE sheet of wipes out of those packs at a time.It does not seem to matter just what they are for around the house or just hand cleansers in your handbag or pocket.Because they are impregnated with different liquid cleansers they have to be in a plastic carton with a special opener, which can break a nail and loaded so that it is nigh on impossible to get just one at a time.Just what halfwit did this, or is it a relative of our so called motorhome designers.

Oh That is better ta ever so.

cabby


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

cabby said:


> As some of you know my situation,I will pass on details. household cleaning, what idiot designs those bloody packages, It does not seem to matter which brand, they are virtually all as bad, just how does one get just a SINGLE sheet of wipes out of those packs at a time.It does not seem to matter just what they are for around the house or just hand cleansers in your handbag or pocket.Because they are impregnated with different liquid cleansers they have to be in a plastic carton with a special opener, which can break a nail and loaded so that it is nigh on impossible to get just one at a time.Just what halfwit did this, or is it a relative of our so called motorhome designers.
> 
> Oh That is better ta ever so.
> 
> cabby


I agree with your rant! I think some of the more expensive ones are easier to extract from the packaging but that ease of access is not in proportion to the additional cost especially if you have to use a lot of them! I just buy the cheapest of the cheap and then if some get discarded because I pulled out too many, I don't feel so bad.

There is a bit of a knack in getting one sheet at a time. If you can see the next edge and very carefully pick hold of it between thumb and forefinger without grabbing any extras, the success rate can increase.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally agree, the thing that really bugs me is the bottles (plastic) of salad dressing.... :frown2:

you start off by peeling a strip of plastic off all the way around - that has sealed the lid on..... :serious: 

you then open the lid think "YES" to discover "NO"..... 

inside there is a sealing disc across the opening with a small ring to pull, so you try to pull that.....  

and then you try again as the bu88er will not move..... :frown2:

so you then resort to putting a spoon handle through the ring and using that for extra leverage (yes I have a scientific background), 0

and the bl00dy ring breaks...... (obviously not a very good scientific background), :frown2:  

so you resort to getting a sharp knife and trying to cut around the disc so you can pull the perishing thing out..... :surprise: :crying:

and it drops in....... :crying::frown2:

by which I have normally decided to have mayonnaise or balsamic vinegar or anything apart from that salad dressing.... :smile2: :frown2:

until next time..... 

so yes, I totally agree with you having a well deserved rant about the chimpanzees that design such products - they obviously don't use them..... :nerd: :surprise:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

_Ever tried to get scissors out of their packaging, just what do these swines expect you to use if you don't have any scissors?

Ring pulls on baked bean tins etc, why, what's wrong with a tin opener? if you lack the strength to use a tin opener, there is no bloody way you're going to pull that damned ring.
_
I confess to nicking some of the ones below from another site 

People who come to a dead stop at a roundabout then check if anything is coming :roll:

Fog lights on when there's no fog 

Cyclists (except MHF one of course) :roll:

who fly along the pavement with earphones in and that 'tunnel vision' expression

who overtake me on the inside in busy traffic when i'm trying to change lanes,or i'm indicating a left turn

who decide it's a nice day, lets cycle 2 abreast on the road, or anywhere that is single carriageway and busy

who come silently up behind you at speed, in parks, and frighten the hell out of you

who, when you stop to allow them though, give you a glare of pure hatred

who, even on a cycle track, cycle at high speed and intimidate any old folks out for a quiet, safe ride

_I'll add my own to the above, those morons who are using the new cycle superhighway leeds to bradford (not officially open yet) who decide that they got bored with it and suddenly decide to use the road, no signals or sod all._

The real thing that gets me hot under the collar is parents who let children out of the cars and into the road and then give you a disgusted look because you have slowed to let them do it safely

That'll do fer noo


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Is that all you lot have to complain about?

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Is that all you lot have to complain about?
> 
> Peter


No I could come up with loads more, but none as much as you have Peter.

It's a bit of light hearted fun as far as I'm concerned, I even had to go elsewhere to find anything


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really Peter, not when one takes a look around and see that one is much better off than many others. Then one feels saddened at not being able to do something constructive to help.

cabby


----------

